# Macedonian: Oset, Ocek´a and čuvstvo



## cr00mz

Hello

I need some help with these words. From what I found looking through google, from what i understand, Oset and čuvstvo are nouns, meaning *feeling*. They have verbs, osetuva/oseti and čuvstvuva/čuvstva (correct?).

Then there is ocek´a, which is also a verb, to feel.

I want to know how these words are related to eachother, are they synonyms? Is osek´a and oseti imperfective/perfective pair? Similar to prak´a and prati?


----------



## osemnais

afaik осет means feeling more in the manner of sense, insight whereas чувство is again feeling, but more like emotion.
I might be wrong though


----------



## Brainiac

There is separation between emotion and feeling (for some of course ).



> Summary:
> 1.Emotions and feelings are both sensations experienced by humans.
> 2.Feelings are triggered by external stimuli whereas emotions come from your mind, and possibly, soul.
> 3.Feelings can include physical sensations as well as mental states, but emotions always come from your mind.
> 4.Feelings are often temporary and subside once the stimulus is no  longer present, whereas emotions will stay with you for years because  they are seated in your mind.
> Read more: Difference Between Feelings and Emotions | Difference Between | Feelings vs Emotions http://www.differencebetween.net/mi...-between-feelings-and-emotions/#ixzz1oqqAmt2l
> ​



If we agree with this above, 

*Oset* - (a) sense, feeling, or touch in some cases
*емоција, емоции, емоциите*.. - emotion 
(Google says *чувства* too, but I would say that *чувства* is connected with *чувството* - human senses, not emotions)

*чуло* = *sense* - one of the five powers (sight, hearing, smell, taste and touch) that your body uses to get information about the world around you

In Serbian, *чувство* means *чулност* - sensuality, carnality, epicurism, deliciousness, voluptuousness
_the voluptuousness of her body_

*Sensual* and *sensuous* are very similar and refer to things that give pleasure to your senses, especially sexual pleasure, or that suggest an interest in sexual pleasure.
*Sensuous* also describes the pleasure that art and music can give to your senses.
*Sensory* is used in technical contexts and means 'connected with the senses'.



*sensual*
*Сензуалан*
mouth
desire
woman
voice*sensuous*
*сензационалан, сензуалани*
 lips
pleasure
colour
music *sensory
**сензорни, чулни, осетни*
stimulation
experience
deprivation


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I need some help with these words. From what I found looking through google, from what i understand, Oset and čuvstvo are nouns, meaning feeling. They have verbs, osetuva/oseti and čuvstvuva/čuvstva (correct?).



_Осет_ and _чувство_ can be glossed in many different ways in English, often with the same words in different contexts. This is how they're defined:

_*Осет*_ is something perceived or experienced, usually with one of our five senses (_сетила_, sg. _сетило_): sight ([_сетило за_] _вид_), hearing ([_сетило за_] _слух_), taste ([_сетило за_] _вкус_), etc.



_Губам осет за вкус, време итн._ ("I'm loosing my sense of taste, time, etc.") 
_Композиторот има одличен осет за музика_ ("The composer has an excellent feel for music" ~ "musical sense") 

The derived verb is _осетува_ (imperfective), _осети_ (perfective).


_Пациентот праша дали ќе осети болка_ ("The patient asked if he would feel any pain") 
_Не ги осетувам прстите_ ("I can't feel my fingers") 

_*Чувство*_ is 'feeling' (usually plural in English). The derived verb is _чувствува_ (impf.), _почувствува_ (pf.). _*Емоција*_ is 'emotion'. 



_Тој нема чувства_ ("He has no feelings" ~ "he is heartless" ~ "unsympathetic")
_Како се чувствуваш? _("How do you feel?)
_Кризата во еврозоната ќе се почувствува во Македонија _("The crisis in the eurozone will be felt in Macedonia")




			
				cr00mz said:
			
		

> Then there is ocek´a, which is also a verb, to feel.



_Осеќава_ is an alternative form for the more common _осетува_. _Осеќа_, however, is a substandard morphological Serbianism.



			
				cr00mz said:
			
		

> I want to know how these words are related to eachother, are they synonyms?



Sort of. _Чувствува_/_почувствува_ is often used in place of _осетува_/_осети_, but not the other way around!


----------



## cr00mz

So if I feel hungry, or feel sad or happy it's "Se čuvstvuvam gladen/nesrek´en/srek´en" and not "se osetuvam(osek´avam) gladen/nesrek´en/srek´en"


Also, why is there no k´/kj and g´/gj symbol in the "accented character" box?


----------



## iobyo

Think of _осет_ as being something physically experienced or physically manifesting, and think of _чувство_ as everything else (i.e. emotional) but including _осет_.

_Се чувствувам гладно/среќно _works in examples such as _немам јадено, а не се чувствувам гладно_ ("I haven't eaten, but I don't feel hungry"), _се чувствувам среќно со тебе_ ("I feel happy [being] with you"). The difference here is English vs. Macedonian logic; you could say _чувствувам глад_ ("I feel hunger"), but expressing your need or desire for food is logically "I'm hungry", "I want to eat", whereas English is flexible and allows for "I feel (adverb)" in all contexts and situations.


----------



## cr00mz

Ok thanks for the help, still a bit confusing, in Swedish much like in English there is really only one word.

Also what about something like "I don't feel like doing homework." would that then be "i don't want to do homework"?


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> Ok thanks for the help, still a bit confusing, in Swedish much like in English there is really only one word.
> 
> Also what about something like "I don't feel like doing homework." would that then be "i don't want to do homework"?



The English expression "to (not) feel like doing _x_" ~ "like _x_ing" is idiomatic and implies a desire or being "in the mood for" something (also an idiom). Therefore the "feel" here isn't actually referring to a physical feeling (_осет_, _чувство_) or mental feeling (_чувство_).

The equivalent expression in Macedonian is formed with _се_ and a verb, and a short dative pronoun:

_ми се пие сок _("it feels like drinking juice to me" = "I feel like drinking juice"); 
_не ми се јаде _("it does not feel like eating to me" = "I don't feel like eating"); 
_му се спие _("it feels like sleeping to him" = "he feels like sleeping"); 
_им се игра фудбал _("it feels like playing football to them" = "they feel like playing football"); 
_не_ _ѝ се оди (со нив) _("it does not feel like going to her (with them)" = "she doesn't feel like going (with them)").


----------



## cr00mz

Yeah, I recognize that now. With all this "feeling" I got a bit confused.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cr00mz

Another questions, to the above one, if you ask someone "do you feel like sleeping", and he answers "no i don't feel like it" is there away to reply, like не ми се тоа, "i don't feel like _*IT*_"


----------



## Duya

A Macedonian speaker will probably confirm: you cannot do it with "it", you have to repeat the verb: 

_Не ми се спие_.


----------



## cr00mz

OK, thanks!


----------



## Gnoj

cr00mz said:


> Also, why is there no k´/kj and g´/gj symbol in the "accented character" box?



Because there is no keyboard layout for Macedonian standard alphabet Latin version, no Macedonian person has yet bothered to suggest it to be added in operating systems or that such an alphabet even exists (it was learnt in 2nd grade in primary schools until mid 90's or probably later). I had to make a keyboard layout myself for my own personal use. Fortunately those letters (Ḱḱ and Ǵǵ) do exist in the Unicode character set (apparently there is/are other language(s) that use them), so it wasn't difficult to make a layout using MS Keyboard Layout Creator. But as I said, you won't find such a layout on the net, nor will you find it built-in Windows/Linux or other OS language layout list.


----------

